# 318 Spoilers Thread // 2 pics



## Mori` (Aug 1, 2006)

*This thread is for posting any spoiler summaries or pictures of the chapter that may turn up before the raw arrives. *

Ideally it'll help create an easy reference for people just turning up and wanting to see if anythings come out yet.

*NOTE: it is not for discussion of the spoilers, please keep discussion in the predictions thread for the time being*



we are going to be trialing a few things and seeing how they work out so the format for this may change over the next few weeks


----------



## Mori` (Aug 2, 2006)

got pmed this by someone who's havin a problem accessing telegrams



			
				ukeita said:
			
		

> I can't post at prediction's post or spoiler's post, i found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

318: Konoha's 20th Platoon

Before Tsunade and Shizune are the 20th Platoon.
Those who hold the honor of being first on the list are the Jounin Asuma, Kurenai, and Gai.
Tsunade tells them that they must find the Akatsuki and get into combat with them.
And they must prevent them from even thinking about leaving the Fire Country.
The three-tailes seems to have sustained damage from the explosion made my Deidara.
"Not getting blown away from that explosive it ate....what a resilient beast...hmm"
"At one point you were the new guy so it was good to have you do this" says Deidara
Uniwillingly, Tobi creates a "frame" on both of his hands and lets the frame pass the three-tails's eye
and stares.
Upon that, the three-tails suddenly stops, and collapses and eventually becomes tame.
Then you see Homura and Koharu appear from their office chamber.
"I sense ill vibes..." says Homura. "Hmm.." continues Koharu.


----------



## Archer (Aug 2, 2006)

警戒…！！

しらみつぶしに探すも何も手掛かりが見つからずイライラする飛段
そんな２人の前にイタチの影が現れるイタチは…木の葉に一匹…サソリとデイダラが仕留められなかった九尾が居る…油断はしない方が良いと伝え消える
別の場所に居る鬼鮫は本体のイタチにこれでイタチさんのノルマも終わりですねぇ…と言い女性を担ぐ


場面変わってナルトの修行は完全に順調足元には完全に真っ二つに斬れた一枚の葉
風の属性は他の属性と違い何重もチャクラを重ねる事でその術の威力を増す
ナルトは我愛羅の技と自来也との修行を思い出しチャクラを練る

ナルトが印を結び次号

遂にナルトの新術が明らかに！！

次号 「暗雲」
木の葉に悲劇が…


----------



## Archer (Aug 2, 2006)

another one...

簡易バレ
「順調なる修行」

相変わらず葉っぱと格闘するナルト。しかし、カカシ・テンゾウも驚くスピードで進化する。
ところ変って、ある広場？
２０小隊が集まっている。みんな強そう。それを束ねる群長を紹介。
なんと女。名前は猿飛ブルマ。アスマの姉らしい。今までは火の大名の護衛責任者だったらしい。
暁から守るのではなく、攻めるために呼び戻したらしい。すごく美人。
ところ変って、ある崖の上
二人いる。なんとイタチ・鬼鮫コンビ。そこに飛段・角都がやってくる。
ちょっとブーたれる飛段。イタチが冷静に大蛇丸を始末して来いとボスの命令を伝える。
角都が賞金が最高ランクなので嬉しいという。行こうとする二人をイタチが引きとめ
分かってるだろうが、俺たちの目的を忘れるなという。飛段が半殺しにすりゃいいんだろうという。
そして、他は殺すぜと飛段が言うと鬼鮫がイタチの方を心配そうに見る。イタチは他はいらん好きにしろと言う。
ところ変って、ナルト修行。偶然にも体全体に渦を巻きながらチャクラがまとう。そう、ナルトの新技螺旋丸流し。
腕だけまとえば、刀以上の斬れ味に（シュラのエクスカリバーみたい）足にまとえばサンジもビックリの凄い蹴りに。
体を覆えば攻防一体の恐るべき技に変化する。カカシがやったなと言う。ナルト少し照れくさそうに笑う。
次号「紅絶叫！！」


----------



## Archer (Aug 2, 2006)

most recent one..

本バレ 簡易

集められた20小隊にｶｶｼ、ｱｽﾏ、紅が入ってる

ﾃﾞｲﾀﾞﾗ、ﾄﾋﾞは少し形が変わった三尾に苦戦中。そこにｷｻﾒがでてくる

ﾅﾙﾄは修業が順調に進み、新しい技をやろうとした時、九尾の力を抑えてたﾔﾏﾄがちょっとつらそうにして、回りの像に亀裂が入ったところで 次週


----------



## Shishi-O (Aug 2, 2006)

Simple バレ "training which becomes favorable" ナルト which as usual grapples with the leaf っ ぱ. But, it evolves at the speed where also the カカシ ten elephant is surprised. The place changing, a certain open space? 20 platoons have gotten together. Everyone strongly so. Introducing the commander who bundles that. How woman. As for name monkey flying bloomer. The older sister of アスマ it seems. Until now, it was the Daimyo of the fire guard patsy, it seems. It is not to protect from the dawn and it recalls in order when to attack forcing. It is enormous the beauty. The place changing, the upper two people of a certain cliff it is. How weasel ogre shark combination. Flying step angular capital comes there. Just a little ブー the flying step which it droops. That the weasel disposes the serpent circle calmly, order of the boss is conveyed. Angular capital it meaning that the prize is the highest ranking, you say that it is delightful. The weasel pulls two people whom it tries probably to go and stops and understands and it probably is the る, but we purpose is forgotten, you say that is. You say that the り ゃ which the flying step makes the semi- murder it is to call probably will be. And, when the ぜ and the flying step which kill say the ogre shark worry so looks at the weasel other things. The weasel other things calls to the favorite it does not enter margin. The place changing, ナルト training. Even while, accidentally winding the eddy in the whole body the チャクラ oven you question. So, the new skill spiral circles style of ナルト it does. Just the arm the mark obtain, above the sword cut in taste (x caliber of シュラ - we would like to see) in the foot the mark to obtain, in the 蹴 り whose サンジ surprise is enormous. If the body is covered, offense and defense one body fearfully it changes in the skill which the る should. カカシ did, you say that is. ナルト so you laugh a little embarrassedly. Next issue "crimson scream! ! "

babel fish


----------



## Shishi-O (Aug 2, 2006)

This バレ simplicity The ｶ ｶ ｼ, the ｱ ｽ ﾏ, crimson entering in 20 platoons which were gathered the る The ﾃ ﾞ ｲ ﾀ ﾞ ﾗ, as for the ﾄ ﾋ ﾞ in three tails where shape changes a little in the midst of bitter fight. The ｷ ｻ ﾒ comes appearing in there Study advances favorably, when trying probably to do new skill, power of nine tails holds down the ﾅ ﾙ ﾄ the ﾔ ﾏ ﾄ being at the point where crack enters into the image the around just a little and others so, the next week

babel fish

as akatsuki aproaches, tsunade faces the 20 3man platoons, featuring konoha's big heavies.

sanbi starts to change shape

naruto has an epiphany/ break in power, limit where kyuubi starts to stir.

babel fish is easy for me to generalize.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Aug 2, 2006)

> 本バレ 簡易
> 集められた20小隊にｶｶｼ、ｱｽﾏ、紅が入ってる
> ﾃﾞｲﾀﾞﾗ、ﾄﾋﾞは少し形が変わった三尾に苦戦中。そこにｷｻﾒがでてくる
> ﾅﾙﾄは修業が順調に進み、新しい技をやろうとした時、九尾の力を抑えてたﾔﾏﾄがちょっとつらそうにして 、回りの像に亀裂が入ったところで 次週



Spoiler Simplified
Kakashi, Asuma, Kurenai enter the assembled 20th Platoon.
Deidara and Tobi are in tight combat with the San-bi that just changed its shape a little. Kisame then comes out (appears).
Naruto is advancing with his training pretty well, but when they're about to do a new attack, Yamato sees to be suffering as he's suppressing the Kyuubi's power. When a crack appears on the statue next to him, it ends until next week.


----------



## Boreas (Aug 2, 2006)

Other of the spoilers is saying that the platoon has one sister of Asuma, Kisame and Itachi appear and do something, and Naruto developed a jutsu that is similar of Saint Seiya capricorn Gold Saint Shura Excalibur, which seems to be a sword through all his body. I can't see anything related with Tobi or Deidara in that one.


----------



## Archer (Aug 3, 2006)

lalalalala, well here's another one..

綱手の集めた二十小隊から隊長のみが集められる
そこにはシズネ、ガイ、アスマ、紅、アオバ、ゲンマ、ライドウもいる
ガイは「カカシはまだ治療中か？」とアスマに聞く
綱手は火の寺から来た坊主の報告によりターゲットを特定済み
一人は滝隠れの里の抜け忍で賞金稼ぎ（バウンティ・ハンター）の異名を持つ「ざとう角都」
自国の大名と忍頭暗殺の容疑がかかっており、滝隠れから各国に向けて指名手配中
もう一人は川の国は川隠れの里の忍、「白い死神」と呼ばれる飛段
セイシン教を国教とする隣国・沼の国でホロコースト（大虐殺）を起こした容疑で指名手配中
飛段に関しては、里を抜けた今でも川の国のジャシン教徒に熱狂的な支持者が多数いるため
この二人以外にも協力者がいる可能性があるという
ただし報告に来た坊主が目撃したのは、崩壊した火の寺と暁の二人のみ
十六小隊は国境付近を探索
残りの四小隊は「九尾」の現れた「玉の山」で暁が現れるのを待つ
その四班はガイ班、紅班、アスマ班、シズネ班の医療チーム
敵を専攻して発見するために広範囲の白眼の使えるヒナタとネジが必要
「散！！」と言うと隊長たちは散っていく
更に暗部からは「木い」班、「火ろ」班、「土ろ」班、「金は」班、「水に」班、「木ほ」班、
の６班が召集されており、隊長たちが消えると６人の隊長が登場
三代目が殺されたときにいた暗部もいる
綱手が「「木い」班、「火ろ」班、「土ろ」班は“玉の山”へ、残りは国境付近へ向かえ」
と言うと暗部の隊長たちは無言で散る

ナルトは早くも全ての木の葉を真っ二つにする
いっせいに影分身を解くと、すべての記憶（経験）がナルトに戻ってくる
カカシ曰く「影分身が本体と同じ行動しかしていないとしても、経験により行動の精密さは増す」とのこと
次の修行は螺旋丸に風の性質を持たせること
特定の忍術に特定の性質を持たせる修行は必要不可欠な技術
カカシは空で鳴く鳥を見て、「……　そんじゃヤマト…ちょっと失礼」と消える

「火」の腰布をしたやつを角都が背負いながら「次は“玉の山”だ」と言って終わり


----------



## BattousaiMS (Aug 3, 2006)

^
This is what I got from google translations...
[[shizune], the guy, [asuma], as for the guy who crimson, [aoba], [genma] and [raidou] is ?as for [kakashi] still there where only the captain can gather from 20 platoon which the cord hand was gathered while remedying??With as for the cord hand which is heard in [asuma] by the report of the monk who comes from the temple of the fire the target specific being completed one person the prize income (the [bauntei] hunter) has alias with coming out patience of the village of the cascade hiding, in the country of the neighboring country where the flying step [seishin] teaching which is called ?the dead God where ?the [za] Daimyo of angular capital home country which is questioned? and suspicion of patience head assassination catch, from the cascade hiding direct to each country and during designation arranging already as for one person as for the country of the river patience of the village of the river hiding, are white? is designated as state religion & the swamp where the hollow coast (holocaust) with the suspicion which is caused during designation arranging the flying stepTo in regard, because now and the feverish supporter large number it is in the [jiyashin] follower of the country of the river, you say that there is a possibility the cooperator being in addition to these two people when, the village is passed through however as for the monk who comes to report witnessing, only the temple of the fire which collapses and two people of the dawn as for 16 platoon near the border the search remaining four platoons appeared, with nine tails? as for the four groups which wait for the fact that the dawn appears ??the mountain of the ball? majoring the medical team enemy of the guy group, the crimson group, the [asuma] group and the [shizune] group, in order to discover wide-ranging whiteThe eye can be used [hinata] and the screw which necessary ?scattering!!?When with you say, as for the captains furthermore from the dark space which keeps scattering ?the wood it is? and the group, ?the fire [ro]? group, ?the earth [ro]? group, ?as for the gold? the group, the group, ?the wooden [ho]? group, 6 groups are summoned ?in the water?, the captains goes out when, when 6 captains appearance third generation is killed, the cord hand which the dark space which is ?when you say that ?the wood be and? the group, ?the fire [ro]? group, as for ?the earth [ro]? group ?to the mountain of the ball?, as for remainder face to near the border?, the captain of the dark spaceIt has been said [naruto] which scatters with silence when the shadow offshoot is solved simultaneously already the leaf of all tree is designated as true [tsu] two, all memories (experience) [kakashi] which returns to [naruto] ?assuming, that the shadow offshoot is not the same conduct as the substance and, it increases the precision of conduct with experience?, that as for the thing following training as for training which can give the character of specification in patience technique of the thing specification which can give the character of the wind in the spiral circle as for indispensable technical [kakashi] looking at the bird which calls with the sky, ?......　The [so] it is Yamato?Just a little, the impoliteness? it goes out, while angular capital shouldering the person who does the waist cloth ?of the fire?, ?the mountain of the ball? is?, ?next that saying, it finishes,]

I am not sure i understand correctly but this is what it seems to be saying:

Shizune, Asuma, Aoba, Genma, Raidou are part of the 20 platoons. Kakashi is also part of it, but he isn?t being sent. Asuma hears his friend head monk being the victime of Kuzuzu?s bounty list. It is confirmed that Kuzuzu is from Waterfall country, while Hidan is from a new country (to us) that is the neighbor of Waterfall, where they teach his religion. I think his country is called ?seishin?. 

There is something about the daimyo of the angular capital is questioned about a suspicion of assassinations target from Waterfall, who are simingly hiding their involvement with Akatsuki. A person from River country seems also to be designated for what I don?t know. There is a holocaust in River and it seems to be held by Hidan?s religious buddies or something.

Okay Tsunade?s plan is to deploy 16 platoons in the borders and 4 remaining platoons to watch over Naruto in wait for Akatsuki to show up. It seems the teams that will be watching over Naruto are Asuma?s, Shizune?s, Aoba?s and one of the team will have Hinata as search light (I am guessing the 4th group is Kakashi?s). Gai?s team is sent to Mountain of the Ball, possibly guarding another jinchuuriki, along with Earth and Fire group. Gold and Wood were sent to check on Sanbi I think, but apparently arrived too late and it was killed (assuming 3rd generation means Sanbi). 

Captain of Dark Space group is most likely Asuma or Kakashi told Naruto to use the wind to scatter the woods and thus taking out the leaves? and then he gains all the exp by dissolving his kage bunshins? and gain the experience. The attack apparently needs more substance and precision. Something more about training and using the experience of learning rasengan to be used on it. Kakashi then looks at the sky got a bird and says something to Yamato. It ends with Kazuzu and his bounty (the monk) presenting themselves at the mountain of the ball.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 3, 2006)

2 pics for you 

again, re-iteration of the fact that discussion should stay in the predictions thread. If anyone asks where spoilers are link/point them to this


----------



## Archer (Aug 3, 2006)

sorry, cant make out most of the text on acct of it being so tiny, esp on my laptop, but kakashi tells naruto to cut the waterfall in half & naruto says something to the effect of once he completes it, he'll be able to change his chakra to one type of element - but i cant make out what yamato or kakashi say on the left-hand side. based on the format, i'd say this is probably around page 8-ish.

the asuma one seems to, i think, have asuma telling the group that they were picked or going to something or somewhere....it's the last pg.. sidetext talks about training, and i'm not sure, but i think it says the count is 20 - so it may be 20 members... and among them team? asuma... next issue has the word akatsuki in it, but i cant make out the other kanji.


----------



## Scared Link (Aug 3, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> 2 pics for you
> 
> again, re-iteration of the fact that discussion should stay in the predictions thread. If anyone asks where spoilers are link/point them to this



Can you put those pictures in the front so that people who are lazy to scroll down see them quicker.


----------



## Drama (Aug 3, 2006)

i cant see it. lol. my work block's personal pages. lol haha suck's i know...
can anyone atleast describe whats going on? thanks.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 3, 2006)

Shikamaru hanging with the big boys now =P

Can't wait for a translation.


----------



## Malumultimus (Aug 3, 2006)

iced-out-snowman said:
			
		

> i cant see it. lol. my work block's personal pages. lol haha suck's i know...
> can anyone atleast describe whats going on? thanks.



First picture = Asuma, Shikamaru, Izumo, and Kotetsu (reminds me of when the Konoha Five went after Sasuke)

Second picture = Kakashi and Naruto are looking at Yamato's waterfall. Kakashi, apparently, tells Naruto to cut it in half; Naruto's all "!?" - Yamato says something...Kakashi says something...Naruto has one of those determination moments. It's difficult to tell without knowing what they're saying...


----------



## chauronity (Aug 3, 2006)

*DISCUSSION DOES NOT BELONG TO THIS THREAD

GOES TO HERE: *

WINNER


----------

